# Does your state allow night hunting of predators?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*Does your state allow night hunting of predators?*​
Yes - Night Hunting is allowed. 4065.57%No - No Night Hunting Allowed 2032.79%I really don't know!11.64%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just another poll. Does your state allow night hunting of predators?


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

I almost always hunt right before dark and then well into the night


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

In Colorado its by permit from CDOW or landowner, and night permits are real hard to get in any of the Lynx recovery areas.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohio no real restrictions other than light has to continious and be able to be seen a 1/4 mile.

Michigan you can only hunt till 11 pm and only use a shot gun or a rim fired rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not allowed here except for raccoons.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup, Texas, Land of Liberty.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Yup, Texas, Land of Liberty.


And not a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* place to hunt unless you know people, or want to spend a small fortune.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You can hunt any time at night but, you must have a trapping lisence to use a light and only during Nov. to May.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gee...I would hate to be in Alaska in June without a light...wait, that is the state of the midnight sun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have a state but my Province does not allow night hunting.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I really feel bad that you don't get to have a state Rick.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I really feel bad that you don't get to have a state Rick.lol.


HA HA!! CAT, good one, if anything it would be state of mind!!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Wv, from Jan. 1 to last day of June. Only allowed to use lights with a red or amber lens, rim fire rifles or shotguns with nothing any bigger than no. 4 shot.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Illinois allows night hunting but only during fox season. It starts in November usually around the 10th.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk, Predatorhunter from the high Colorado Rockies.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome catcapper.


----------



## bearbait (Jan 2, 2011)

The regs are real sketchy here in Wa. State, but they are supposed to re-wright them next year to make more sense. Don't know which way they will go yet either.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 18, 2011)

Indiana allows it two. There are no restrictions on hunting hours or firearms for hunting fox and coyote


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Missouri, you can hunt at night, Just not with a light........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OHio is cool about fire arms...Michigan rim fire or shoot gun.


----------



## tnt1960 (Jun 6, 2011)

In Michigan, night hunting is allowed with either shotgun or rimfire rifles. No centerfire rifles are allowed at night.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

you can in Nebraska


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

no in alabama.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We sure can!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

NOW NOW NOW !!!!!! I just got another 4k to hunt on top of the other 30k to hunt varmints and hogs.....and a few mld permits to boot !!!

TEXAS IS THE BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chris Miller said:


> And not a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* place to hunt unless you know people, or want to spend a small fortune.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

The great thing about TEXAS is there is NO closed season on varmints and you use a light all night and they DONT tell you what kinda gun you have to use !


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> The great thing about TEXAS is there is NO closed season on varmints and you use a light all night and they DONT tell you what kinda gun you have to use !


IM MOVING TO TEXAS! LOL


----------



## Trailsendtom (Oct 3, 2011)

You can in New York.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Trailsendtom.


----------



## Trailsendtom (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks glad to be here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you'll like it here Tom, we're a friendly bunch.. no choke holds or bashing goes on here like some other forums.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Trailsendtom said:


> You can in New York.


Welcome to PT Tom. Don's right you wont find a better site!


----------



## Trailsendtom (Oct 3, 2011)

That sounds great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We do poke fun at each other from time to time though.

Willie or Johnny, Tom ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That would be very true too!


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep.

...out the door of the helicopter that is attached to the light source.....










..well, maybe not quite...but we are pretty liberal about getting our predators dead....


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Texas invented night time predator hunting.








http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/03/texas-style-night-time-predator-calling.html


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

You have to have a special license to hunt at night in AL, a Marriage License LOL. If you're good and did the honey-do's before you went hunting--then you just might get some fur in the "trade" LOL!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Michigan requires either a shotgun or a rim fire rifle.

Ohio unless it changed is open to center fire ammo.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kansas. You can hunt at night but not with a light or night optics.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

RWP....so then how in the heck are you supposed to hunt at night without being able to see ????

You need to get into office and change that law.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is what I wondered about. It has to be a very full moon with snow on the ground. But they do let you hunt yotes at night here, fat chance of that.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

I need to correct my statement on optics. You can use scopes, field glasses, etc., as long as they do not illuminate any type of light. Still not much help on a very dark night.


----------



## Yotebuster03 (Oct 30, 2011)

No night hunting in Arkansas they are to scared you will kill a deer. You even have to use the same type weapon for that season. So if it's bow season you have to use a bow. And let me tell you calling coyotes in for a bow kill o's not easy. Lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

After dark is my favorite time to hunt yotes.


----------



## CoyoteCaller93 (Aug 12, 2011)

In Oregon it varies depending on what predator you are referring too.


----------



## Judo (Mar 16, 2010)

I live in Iowa and we can hunt at night , but we can't project light so we go on snowy full moon nights!


----------



## exnavy (Jan 19, 2012)

I live in Misery (I mean Missouri) and agree with showmeyote, you need good eye sight to hunt 'em at night. Unfortunately.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Judo


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum exnavy!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't shoot anything at night except raccoons.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jonbnks.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

lucas_shane said:


> The great thing about TEXAS is there is NO closed season on varmints and you use a light all night and they DONT tell you what kinda gun you have to use !


virginia is the same way.so







.lol.plus,we got the washington redskins.sortta.


----------

